# Q : Repairing Damaged Tele Finish



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I've got a Fender '52 reissue tele with 2 issues:

1) a 7mm x 3mm chip exposing bare wood at the 2nd fret
It likely got knocked - it's been stable for a few years:




















=========================================================

2) I'll take full responsibility for this second one - seemingly unremovable haze/gunk, & the light scratching while attempting to remove the haze/gunk. It's on the top. 
Buff? 2000 grit sand? What's the right procedure here?



















Suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Though I've never used it, a luthier I follow on YT uses this Gluboost with a good result.

Flexible Repair + Finish Products - Gluboost

The neck would bother me, the body not so much, it is a Tele after all. 
Micromesh finishing cloths may work on the finish, they go up to 12000 grit.

Micro-Mesh Finishing Kit


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Call it reliced and sell it for double what you think it’s worth.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

sulphur said:


> Though I've never used it, a luthier I follow on YT uses this Gluboost with a good result.


Flexible filler/adhesive with a curing spray - seems like an epoxy of some sort huh?

The micro-mesh looks perfect, thanks.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Issue #2 is fixed - a buddy suggested NU*LIFE #2, which is about the equivalent of micro-mesh re: grit.
It turned out beautiful - so well I polished the rest of the body. Highly recommended, easy cleanup.


* Issue #1 the neck/fretboard finish damage repair is still TBD, more suggestions welcome.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

CathodeRay said:


> * Issue #1 the neck/fretboard finish damage repair is still TBD, more suggestions welcome.


Leave it.
Fenders are supposed to age like that


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

There’s not much you can do except pull the frets, sand off the finish, re fret and refinish.

Nathan


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Leave that fretboard alone.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Is that a poly finish on the fretboard?

I just saw a post on another forum about poly finish where it came off after someone taped it and did a fret leveling.

“The process is to featheredge with 600, 800 and 1000 then tint using root beer and amber tint, very little goes a long way.”

Whoa! Tele Repair OOPS! : The Workbench : The Gretsch Pages

[It’s a good forum to be on]


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Hammerhands said:


> Is that a poly finish on the fretboard?


Yup, and the reason I want to repair the chip is I clean up the board when I change strings.
I'm as big a fan of reliced guitars as the next guy, this is just not the one.
I'll do some research elsewhere & post a pic of the result.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

CathodeRay said:


> Yup, and the reason I want to repair the chip is I clean up the board when I change strings.
> I'm as big a fan of reliced guitars as the next guy, this is just not the one.
> I'll do some research elsewhere & post a pic of the result.


You are not going to make it disappear but you could fill it with polyeurathane.
It wouldn’t be noticeable from 10 feet away and would stop it from turning black/grey.

Nathan


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

nnieman said:


> You are not going to make it disappear but you could fill it with polyeurathane.


Yeah, I'm not looking for a disappearing trick, just a stabilizing waterproof solution that has zero impact on playability. 
Thanks Nathan, so far I see Gluboost, poly & epoxy as the best options.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

build it up with thin coats of true oil


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

knight_yyz said:


> build it up with thin coats of true oil


Looks like the easiest solution so far.
How to Finish Wood with Tru-Oil | Westfarthing Woodworks


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

you could also fill with CA glue then top coat it with something


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

fill and sand with these? I have hands on experience with these....not as permanent as cyno, easier to control, a faster build time and easier to finish sand.
Lacquer Sticks - Lee Valley Tools
another option is clear nail polish....dries fast and is quite durable.
would not advise using an accelerator if you go the cyno route, it tends to leave the glue milky and rough.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

loudtubeamps said:


> Lacquer Sticks - Lee Valley Tools


That is one interesting product.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

CathodeRay said:


> Yeah, I'm not looking for a disappearing trick, just a stabilizing waterproof solution that has zero impact on playability.
> Thanks Nathan, so far I see Gluboost, poly & epoxy as the best options.


I have no experience with gluboost so I can’t comment.
Don’t use epoxy.
It will make a mess.

Nathan


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

NU*LIFE #2 on the gunk/scratch issue:


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> you could also fill with CA glue then top coat it with something


^^^^this...


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I opted for the epoxy - I have experience with it, it's easy to pick up / roll flat while still malleable, dries hard, and easy to trim with a curved razor to perfectly match the fretboard height.
Poly, I'd be worried about having to sand it flat with all the potential issues to the surrounding finish.
If I were to do this again, I'd likely try the Lee Valley Lacquer Sticks.
12hr Epoxy, finished with a very shallow angle razor, and NU*LIFE #2 to polish.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

What is this NU*LIFE product and where can I find it?

Googling is only showing me vitamins and similar.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

@Greg Ellis company is/was based in Toronto.
Toothpaste consistency.
Probably equiv to Meguiar's Scratch X.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I would have suggested bar keepers friend but I'm not sure what would happen if you use it on nitro. Amazimg stuff for poly at 2.99 a bottle


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

knight_yyz said:


> I would have suggested bar keepers friend but I'm not sure what would happen if you use it on nitro. Amazimg stuff for poly at 2.99 a bottle


The chemistry looks acidic so suppose caution is called for? 
Do you use it as a polish, gunk remover, or actual scratch remover?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

All of the above. I know it is safe on poly not sure about nitro as I said


----------

